

How Hydrostor Aims To Change The Power Game By Storing Energy Under Water - jpuopolo
http://www.jpuopolo.com/2011/07/how-hydrostor-aims-to-change-the-power-game-by-storing-energy-under-water/

======
pbhjpbhj
Reminds me of [synthetic] hydraulic storage; it's the same principle I
suppose.

They claim high efficiency. Presumably higher than pumped hydro storage.
Wonder then on the efficiencies of using different gases than raw air.

